# Military CS & other issue watches



## Edd (Apr 6, 2003)

I imagine a few of you are interested in these; I used to collect them a while back and have recently started again. I could kick myself; I had a beautiful British army Longines a few years back and got my arm twisted into selling it for Â£100....never mind, you live and learn.

I only have few now: '70s British army Hamilton, '70s RAF issue Hamilton Geneve (both are tonneau cased), a '40s Cyma, Wermacht issue Buller ('DH' markings), a U.S. issue Waltham 'ordinance (1940s) as well as a modern US Stocker and Yale 'Sandy'. I've also got a few odd pieces; one looks like a '40s civilian piece but has 'ATP' and serial numbers on it as well as the broad arrow, these look like they have been added post production (I can't recall the manuf. & can't lay my hands on it at the mo.). The other watch is a lovely little '30s piece by Uno which has the legend 'Police MISR' on the dial; any ideas?.

I am particularly interested in US A-11s and A-17s so if anybody has info or any for trade, let me know (no dealers). Roy, on the subject of A-11s etc is there any possibility of getting hold of the authentic khaki/OD canvas straps? I think somebody in the US manufactures repros.

Regards,

Eric


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Edd I cannot obtain these straps.


----------

